# Riding bicycle in uniform



## hyung7423 (7 Sep 2015)

Hello I am posted to a large base and I can't really afford a car at the moment. The only option for me is cycling around the base. Would it be inappropriate to wear combats while cycling?


----------



## MJP (7 Sep 2015)

AndrewEME said:
			
		

> Hello I am posted to a large base and I can't really afford a car at the moment. The only option for me is cycling around the base. Would it be inappropriate to wear combats while cycling?



A helmet and appropriate gear for the weather.


----------



## hyung7423 (8 Sep 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> ... appropriate gear for the weather.



What do you mean by appropriate gear? Civilian clothing or dress of the day?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2015)

Wear an issued rain jacket of its raining. Goretex coat if cold. Don't mix civilian and military kit other than wearing your helmet. If you're going to bike it low light conditions, I'd recommend wearing brighter civilian clothes and change to cadpat at work for safety reasons.


----------



## hyung7423 (8 Sep 2015)

Thank you. Your replies helped clear things up.


----------



## MJP (8 Sep 2015)

What Puck said.


----------



## McG (8 Sep 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Wear an issued rain jacket of its raining. Goretex coat if cold. Don't mix civilian and military kit other than wearing your helmet. If you're going to bike it low light conditions, I'd recommend wearing brighter civilian clothes and change to cadpat at work for safety reasons.


And (or) use appropriate lights and reflectors on your bike.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Sep 2015)

Be advised some bases prohibit the riding of bicycles when snow is on the ground, you don't need to worry about it right now but something to remember come November


----------



## Pusser (8 Sep 2015)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Be advised some bases prohibit the riding of bicycles when snow is on the ground, you don't need to worry about it right now but something to remember come November



I can't speak to individual base policies, but studded tires and a pragmatic cautious approach can enable one to cycle in the snow.  I cycle year round in Ottawa (the NCC clears the canal walk/cycle ways).

If the weather is bad, I would say wear your appropriate CADPAT foul weather gear, but adding a high-visibility vest should be acceptable.  Good lights and reflectors are a must.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I can't speak to individual base policies, but studded tires and a pragmatic cautious approach can enable one to cycle in the snow.  I cycle year round in Ottawa (the NCC clears the canal walk/cycle ways).
> 
> If the weather is bad, I would say wear your appropriate CADPAT foul weather gear, but adding a high-visibility vest should be acceptable.  Good lights and reflectors are a must.



You are a brave man to ride a bicycle year round in Ottawa, especially if on the roads.  I know that quite a few do, but I think those on main thoroughfares are taking their lives in their own hands in foul weather.  I have seen too many instances of Ottawa cyclists driving in low visibility with no lights, reflectors, helmets, nor street sense.  Then they are the first to blame motorists.


----------



## Pusser (8 Sep 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You are a brave man to ride a bicycle year round in Ottawa, especially if on the roads.  I know that quite a few do, but I think those on main thoroughfares are taking their lives in their own hands in foul weather.  I have seen too many instances of Ottawa cyclists driving in low visibility with no lights, reflectors, helmets, nor street sense.  Then they are the first to blame motorists.



I light up like a Christmas tree, wear reflective clothing and know when to get off the road! I also stop at traffic lights and follow other rules of the road.  I have no sympathy for those idiots who don't follow the rules or use/wear proper safety equipment.  In fact, I am strong advocate of ticketing "cyclists" who break the rules.  I don't recommend cycling when it's actually snowing or even before the streets have been cleared.  I've also discovered that trying to cycle when it's below -15°C is pointless (the inner workings of the rear hub freeze up and stop working).  The nice thing in Ottawa is that because the NCC clears the paths along the canal, commuting by bicycle in the winter is actually possible and relatively safe (i.e. staying off the roads) with studded tires to help with the ice.  You still can't go as fast as with regular tires on dry pavement though.


----------



## toughenough (8 Sep 2015)

I see many are recommending the use of a helmet. Is this for general safety purposes, or some part of the NDA/QR&O's? In my province, it is not a legal requirement to wear one over the age of 18. I had always wondered if unit head dress, or bush cap would be more appropriate. Can anyone shed some light as to the reasoning of the above statements?


----------



## kev994 (8 Sep 2015)

17 wing (Winnipeg) mandates a helmet on base. Ymmv


----------



## Haggis (8 Sep 2015)

toughenough said:
			
		

> I see many are recommending the use of a helmet. Is this for general safety purposes, or some part of the NDA/QR&O's? In my province, it is not a legal requirement to wear one over the age of 18. I had always wondered if unit head dress, or bush cap would be more appropriate. Can anyone shed some light as to the reasoning of the above statements?



A proper *bicycle* helmet is always a good idea. (Note that I emphasised "bicycle", lest the OP think that wearing his soldier helmet is required.)

Unlike a unit headdress, a bike helmet won't get blown off on windy days and doesn't end up with you wearing a sweat soaked beret/wedge etc. all day long.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2015)

You will likely find Base Standing Orders require the wearing of a proper helmet (and maybe other stuff) while riding on base.


----------



## Lumber (8 Sep 2015)

Just as an aside: In the USN, full PPE is required when riding motorcycles. Even in California wearing you don't have to wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle, and even in the blistering heat, you have to wear a helemet, sutiable boots, suitable gloves, jeans or riding pants, and a leather or riding jacket. If you get in an accident (even if it's not your fault) and they find out you decided to not wear gloves that day, they will not pay for your medical costs. 

That all being said, why not wear a helment? It could save your life.


----------



## Pusser (9 Sep 2015)

Places without mandatory motorcycle helmet laws tend to have great organ transplant programs.


----------

